# Ride The Rockies 2015



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all, we are a Non-Profit called the Axel Project and have been selected as a collaborative partner for the 2015 Ride the Rockies. As a result we have 5 guaranteed entries to this years event which we are allowed to use for fund raising. These codes must be used by Feb, 28th
If you are interested in doing this years event and would like to bypass the lottery process we are offering these spots for a $250 donation (plus the $495 entry fee).
If you join Team Axel Project for 2015 you also get:
-A Strider Sport bike donated in your name or given to you for the child of your choice ($119 value)
-Axel Project T-shirt ($20)
-Zoom! book ($10)

If you would like more information please contact me at: [email protected]
The Axel Project


----------

